# B6 A4 Quattro Catalytic Converter Removal



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello,
I need to remove my Passenger side catalytic converter. I see the new one has a flange which bolts on the exhaust manifold with 3 bolts. How can I get to these bolts, and what kind of tool to use? 
also I am not sure which catalytic converter to buy for my car. i am not interested in a Audi OEM $1300 part. i am looking at the aftermarket ones (bolt on) i see a price range of $250 to $370. However there is several different types and non say its for a 04 A4 quattro V6 with manual transmission. Most say A4 right side or left with auto transmission.
Thank you


----------



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi I just removed my right side catalytic converter today. So for the bottom 2 bolts. You can use 13mm wrench. For the top bolt which is not visible you need a 13mm closed end wrench with a swivel head. Make sure to spray bolts wd40 1st and let sit for about 5min


----------

